# Hello from Eddy, TX



## JayT30 (Sep 19, 2006)

Just got signed up for the message boards. Thought I'd say hello.

HELLO!

I'm new to all this archery stuff and so far am having a lot of fun, with the exception of having problems with my brand new bow (I had to send it back to the factory, that's irritating). Anyway, look forward to reading and learning from all the brilliant people here.

TTL

Jay


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

*Welcome*

From the beautiful metropolis of...Belton! Yeah, that's right...just south of ya! This place is fun and addicting...what do you do for a living?


----------



## JayT30 (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm an electrician.


----------



## farmdude (Mar 6, 2006)

:welcome:


----------



## DaleE (Jul 12, 2006)

*Welcome*

WelcomeTexas

You will find a lot of great info here. Welcome again.

Dale


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT. enjoy and have fun.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

howdy...


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to Archery Talk Jay. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

welcome to archery talk epsi:


----------



## ashx2 (Jun 26, 2005)

Come on in and sit a spell there Jay. It's always good to see a fellow Texan join the AT family. Lots of great folks here as well as a wealth of information!

Have a good time! :shade: 

Greg
Graham,TX


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome


----------

